# Reflexology in Wales - Help



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi there  
I am going to be starting treatment in a couple of months and so have just booked an appointment for a reflexology session. The therapist Mary, wasn't available to chat to so i have just booked the appointment and will discuss things with her on Tuesday but in the mean time.....

Has anyone been here for treatment - The Barn House aromatherapy and reflexology centre (http://www.aromatherapy-breaks-wales.co.uk
Does anyone know how many treatments/how often is recommended? and finally - do any of you ladies know a specialist fertility relexologist in mid wales?

Thanks for you time
Hope


/links
and ammended website link so it works properly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hope

it might help if you post here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0


----------

